

On-die GaAs LED matrix made by hand (1969) - iwwr
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HnMjoitdRRM&t=8m30s

======
iwwr
This link was found here:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/electronics/comments/2xhofi/1969_to...](https://www.reddit.com/r/electronics/comments/2xhofi/1969_tomorrows_world_video_segment_showing_a_5x7/)

